# CK2610, MIE 3rd function selector kit



## jsrore (May 1, 2020)

Hi, wondering if anyone has installed the 3rd function kit from MIE on there CK2610?
i just ordered one, debated between this one and the ETA .
its been hard to find any information on install 
pairing it with a grapple from landpride. 

any information is appreciated 

thanks


----------

